# Do they no longer teach English in school?



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

After reading some of the posts on this site I have begun to wonder whether English and grammar is still taught in our schools. I am in no way perfect in my writing but I am deeply concerned about the state of our education system.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a teacher and am wondering the same thing. You would be amazed at what you hear in schools. I "seen" you in the duck blind yesterday but "ain't" never got no ducks..... You wonder where these kids learn to talk like this but then at parent-teacher conferences, your question is answered. With spell check and text messaging, it will be interesting to see where we are at in ten years.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I used to be nearly flawless at spelling.....Till I started to spend time on some of the forums :lol: I try to read magazines and things to keep myself sharp.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Huked on Fonix wurked fer me!!


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

IM IN SCHOOL RIGHT NOW AND WHEN YOU GET OUT OF SCHOOL YOU REALLY DONT CARE ABOUT HOW YOU SPELL AND HOW YOU TALK AND I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT WHEN IM OUT IN THE GOOSE FIELD I DONT CARE IF SOMEONE ISN'T USING PROPER GRAMMER IM MORE WORRIED ABOUT SHOTTING GEESE! ITS WAY MORE FUN!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:

BUT IM NOT JUST LEARNING ENGLISH IN SCHOOL IM ALSO LEARNING SPANISH 
ADIOUS!


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Communication and words are my greatest weapons. Them peoples that is lax on those will have problems arguing deir point. Yous jest have to be thankful that there be us that do speak English. The last 2 sentences contain words that make my skin crawl and I refuse to to give up 16 years of education to save time in communicating. Yes, I do correct others.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

ADN and Gooseguy10, I could not agree more with the points you raised here. I work in "non-formal education" (at a Nature Center), and also do some technical writing. In my line of work i encounter students up to and including high school age. When you discuss these issues of basic oral/written communication with older kids, they use such cyber-age excuses as grammar check, spell check, etc. We then ask them what about public speaking, day to day interactions with peers, leaving a note for a teacher/ colleague/supervisor/subbordinate and so on, and get a blank look or a mumbled response in return. There are lots of excuses for being careless with spelling and grammar, but sadly, it often comes back to just being LAZY. Sorry for venting, just a pet peeve of mine.
(by the way, i have a daughter age 9, and to my pleasant surprise, her teachers actually do stress these areas in school!)


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

I AGREE WITH BANDCOLLECTER I AM IN SCHOOL ALSO AND I REALLY DONT CARE HOW I TYPE OR TALK WHEN I AM OUTTA SCHOOL, I DONT SEE WHY IT MATTERS OR WHY U GUYS WOULD EVEN CARE, THIS IS A HUNTING WEBSITE NOT AN ENGLISH WEBSITE


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

You might not care when your'e out of school now. However,wait until you apply for jobs and most of your words are mis-spelled,lack of commas,periods,etc. and you don't get the job because of it. :wink: What if your job/career requires you to write words,sentences,etc. and it's all wrong. Probably won't hold the job too long. I never let my daughter use spell check(she's a freshman in high school).I tell her to go back and proof read everything.If things are wrong after that,then she gets it wrong on her assignments.However,she then learns what was still wrong and can correct it on the next paper/homework assignment.

Alex


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

you can't base the demise of the country on spelling and grammar mistakes from an internet forum!!! 
these are still new to the english department, there are no set rules on how to properly format a response on the internet.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Geez...this has gone from a concern about our education system to the demise of our country.
Internet communication is in a class of it's own. My concern is the use of the English language in daily conversation, face to face. "Dem, doese, youse, da and the rest aren't English.
And yes, this is a hunting forum, but if wardens and others in authority can speak English then we ought to be able to match them.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The blatant stupidity of some people is what annoys me. Everyone mispells words and every will have a poorly constructed sentence from time to time on an internet post. But there are some people who write jibberish that no one understands because of poor sentence structure and poor spelling.

The day that I started this topic, between the Duck Hunting and Goose Hunting forums, there were some incredibly bad posts. Maybe I should have taken a tolerance class in school and learned how to put up with people that are sloppy and dumb.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Being a teacher for 33 years has built up tolerance for bad grammer and mis-spelling......Saying a bad speller is dumb is totally wrong....get over it. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> You might not care when your'e out of school now. However,wait until you apply for jobs and most of your words are mis-spelled,lack of commas,periods,etc. and you don't get the job because of it. What if your job/career requires you to write words,sentences,etc. and it's all wrong. Probably won't hold the job too long.


Fortunatly they won't have to spell "*do you want fries with that*".


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

If this is a hunting forum and nobody cares how things are stated or mispelled why have the people who have mispoke the term "Canada Geese" or "Canadian Geese" just been abused by some people. Just an observation of some hypocrisy going on. Here's an idea! Go Hunting and stop ripping on people for the little things.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I am a teacher and am wondering the same thing. You would be amazed at what you hear in schools. I "seen" you in the duck blind yesterday but "ain't" never got no ducks..... You wonder where these kids learn to talk like this but then at parent-teacher conferences, your question is answered. With spell check and text messaging, it will be interesting to see where we are at in ten years.


Yeah you learn a lot about genetics at PT Conferences. I also am a teacher and it's a pretty interesting night each semester!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

What I don't understand is why a person would not use the best spelling and grammar that they are capable of. In my view, it all has to do with credibility and respect for one another. Simple spelling errors and grammatical flaws are not what bothers me. Those types of errors are common, to some extent, to everyone. Why would you not care what others think of you? If a person plans on making a succesful life for themselves, without the participation of others, I am afraid that person is in for an eventual rude awakening. As human beings, our survival depends not only on our skills, but daily interaction with others. The impression you make on other people, can and will have everything to do with your eventual success in life. The only way that would not happen, is if you had something unique and powerful to offer the world. Something that everyone wants. If that's not the case, you should always do your best at everything, spelling and grammar included. If you don't have the time or inclination to do so, you will find that very few others will find time for you. If you just don't care at all, life will be a long and tortureous battle for you and you will die broke and lonely. I have written the honest truth here. Even if you are reading this, and feel that it's all baloney, print this, and put it away someplace safe. Take it out in ten years, and read it again. At that time, you may see the truth in these statements. I'm not seeking accolades or satisfaction here, just hoping to find some small degree of commitment from those young people who are poised to shape a better world for the future. Burl


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Why would you not care what others think of you?





> The impression you make on other people


Bingo, Burly1. The way people type, their spelling, and the grammar they use are often the only way to form an impression of the people you are dealing with on these forums.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Burly and Saskatoongoosehunter!!

Writing is obviously a communication tool, but it says more about a person than just the words that are written. You should try to write the best way you can EVERY time that you write something down from a note to your mom at home...to a paper in school...to a work application....to writng on an internet forum.

Gosh...I hope that I wrote this right.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: at fallguy i know where your coming from!


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry Ref, but I have to ask what is "writng?" Don't base your opinion of a person by their grammar skills on an "hunting forum" It is dishearting to hear the teachers on here telling students that will amount to nothing in life because of their grammar skills. Here is the way I see it teachers are not doing their job and should be pointing fingers at themselves. I am just making an observation. A lot of these posts are put on the website late at night and about a 12 pack into it. I am by far a grammar pro and don't have a college degree either, however I am part owner in a worldwide freight forwarding company and doing just fine for myself.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> It is dishearting to hear the teachers on here telling students that will amount to nothing in life because of their grammar skills.


It's not just about the grammar Water Swatter, it's about attention to detail and caring enough to do the very best job you can, no matter how small or insignificant the task may seem to be. When I started out in business 24 years ago I was amazed at how attentive my mentor was to a seemingly trivial task that each employee was required to do. I finally asked him about it and he said that he didn't really care about the results of the task, but he was very interested in how the employees approached it. If they didn't care about the little details he didn't want them working on the larger, more important jobs either. I've found this to be true, the people paying attention to ALL of the "details", large or small, are the ones that you want working for you.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I again agree with Saskatoongoosehunter.

Waterswater...I am teacher, but nowhere did I ever say that students will amount to nothing because of there grammar skills. I simply said that a person must try to do their best ALL the time. What's wrong with that?

Opinions about other people are an ongoing thing. I base an opinion on someone because of how they speak, what their appearance might be and HOW THEY WRITE. It might not be an accurate opinion until I get to know them better, but it's still an opinion. Most of the time, but not all of the time, I'm pretty close to being right about my opinions.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry Ref no you did not actually write that in a post, however Burly1 did and you said you agree with him. The point that I am trying to make is that on a hunting forum these kids or adults usually post statements after hunting or partying and are excited about something and they are not going to have the best grammar or spelling. Maybe they are trying their very best and simply have a hard time with writing. On a forum the only thing you have to judge them by is what they write down you cannot tell how hard they are trying. I have a couple of Deaf friends that send me emails they have never heard a word in their life and when they send me emails you would think they are Mentally handicapped, however they are a couple of the hardest working, quality people I know. So I guess I am just saying that on a hunting forum may not be the best way to judge someone by their grammar or spelling abilities. I do also agree with you guys on the point that everyone should try and do their very best all of the time. I just think Judging people by their grammar skills on a hunting forum is wrong.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

A silent formation of migrating geese? The perfect duck layout without your favorite call? A deaf hunting dog? Never underestimate good communication. If in doubt, listen to nature.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Waterswater,

I agree with you about forming an opinion about someone based on a single item. People have formed an opinion about me and you just by what we post on here. That's just reality. Writing on a forum at this time is the only way we have to form an opinion about the people on here. That's why I said that once I get to know them better, I form a better opinion. You're also right about kids with learning disabilities. One of my majors is teaching kids with learning disabilities.

We still have too many people who post that do not take the time to re-read their posts before hitting the "submit" button. I make mistakes all the time while I'm typing because I'm not the best typer, but I go back and try to correct them.

If people are making mistakes because they are a 12-pack into it.....I just formed another opinion.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

"If you just don't care at all, life will be a long and tortureous battle for you and you will die broke and lonely." That's what I wrote, Water Swater, and I stand by it. You chose to relate that statement directly to grammar and spelling, which was indeed a portion of the intent, but a narrow view of my over all post. You can twist your perception of my post into any context, or make any excuse for lack of caring that you want, whether it's drinking, or excitement. It doesn't really matter. If you are doing your best at a thing, I give you full credit for doing so. If you have been drinking, and that degrades your communication skills, does that not tell me something about you? It is not my job to judge you ar anyone else for the benefit of all mankind. It is my right to do so to satisfy my own perceptions. Personally, I try to give all, the benefit of the doubt. I have also been confused by posts of some of our hearing impaired members, but they have been up front about their challenges and to their credit, not needing my approval, do well indeed. Points have been well made here. Excuses change nothing. Communication skills are the only way you have of forming an impression of someone on these forums. That's not likely to change, as long as there are those who speak, read and write the English language with some semblance of the way it was intended. As a postscript. I am not a teacher, but do admire a great many of them. I have a trade school education, and enjoy reading all types of literature. My grammar and spelling is not always perfect, but I do as well as I am able. Burl


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

> The impression you make on other people, can and will have everything to do with your eventual success in life. The only way that would not happen, is if you had something unique and powerful to offer the world. Something that everyone wants. If that's not the case, you should always do your best at everything, spelling and grammar included.


Burl,

I did not twist anything you stated "spelling and grammar included." Now should I write you off because you don't know what you are saying. Not at all I am not trying to bash anyone. I just disagree that an opinion about a person should not be based on their post on a "hunting forum" Now if this were an english or literature forum,which is where this thread should be, then everything should be flawless.
however on a hunting forum there are just to many slang terms and other factors that we should not judge a person on their grammar skills on this site. This is just an example, calling Mallards "greenheads" or "greenie" if you came on this website as a non-hunter and saw these terms would you write that person off because of his grammar. I agree with you that everyone should try their hardest in life. A hunting forum is for fun. One thing that I do appreciate about this thread is that it has become a well stated conversation and no one has gone right to the badgering of one another trying to get their point across and I thank all for that.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ref said:


> Opinions about other people are an ongoing thing. I base an opinion on someone because of how they speak, what their appearance might be and HOW THEY WRITE. It might not be an accurate opinion until I get to know them better, but it's still an opinion. Most of the time, but not all of the time, I'm pretty close to being right about my opinions.


Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If we should not form our opinions on what we see before us, how then? Perhaps we should not have opinions. The latter would be impossible. It is simply human nature to form opinions on what we have seen, right or wrong. If we had more information, that might make a difference. As an example: I sometimes go to a person's profile to see whether or not it will give me more insight into the meat of their posts. Many choose to fill out nothing in the profile, leaving us without more information upon which to base an opinion. Others fill out at least a little, giving us more of a view of themselves. Some wish to share everything asked, and more. Again, none of this is critical, it's just another clue to the person's make-up. One thing about the net, that so many find attractive is it's facelessness and lack of any accountability. That might be good or bad, depending on the person's intent. Fortunately, we find very little evil intent here on Nodak. 
Water Swater, allow me to restate my second post. You did not twist my words, you merely isolated a portion of my sentence/paragraph, upon which to form your response. If you agree that we should all do our best at everything at all times, the rest of your argument has little merit. The only way it would not, is if you consider these forums to be beneath your consideration as any kind of serious communication medium. Personally, I feel that a lot of good ideas and information are exchanged here. Burl


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

As Homer Simpson said about high school, "What do I need to study English for? I'm never gonna go to England!"


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Burl,

Well stated...I would just like to make clear the only thing that I disagree with is the opionion being formed by their spelling or grammar. I am not arguing the content of one post. This hunting forum is full of great ideas and comments I agree with that. Many people on here us short hand, slang terms, and some just can't type or spell. They all could have great ideas and content but horrible grammar. Should we count that persone out as being a broke and lonely man because he has bad grammar. I don't think so, this is the only point I have been making or at least trying to make anyway. Because of my line of work I have to deal with people all of the time that could not put a paragraph together if their life depended on it. Now they all have families, a house, and make a good living. I am not saying all are like this but you can't tell that just by their grammar on these forums.


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

a lot of people on here have said if we dont care it will be hard for us to get a job and i already have 2 jobs and work really hard with homework!! and look i even put a space between alot most people spell it with no space!!!!!! so i dont understand why typing bad on a forum or not being perfect has anything to do with goose hunting?!?!?!?!

i thought this site (link) was talking about goose hunting not grammer??? 
please CORRECT me if im wrong but i can read and i do believe it says goose hunting!!!!!!!!!!!
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You are right! This topic should be in the open forum. You do care about at least a couple of things though. Goose hunting (you're here). Money (you have two jobs). You care what other people think, or you wouldn't be defending your position on this subject. You just want to be a rebel without a cause, but you really can't, because you still live at home. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep I agree too... we can throw this thread over to the open forum..

Ryan


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

man o man ! a students nitemare!!! inna forum wit a bunch o teachers.ok ok i can spell if i want and im not 15 years old.you guys really dont know how much we in my area get tormented about how we speak. we get those prim and proper people who dont know thier head from thier *** telling us we dont speak the rite way.(right) or we cant speel.(spell) we mite(might) not get it perfect but we git-r-dun(get her done).everyone cant be gud(good)at the same things and and no 2 people are the same thank christ(thank god).can u(you) imagine wot(what)the world would be like if everyone was the same?because i dont werd(word) things perfectly does that mean im(i am)an idiot?we of the spellin(spelling)bee and grammer contest loosers are doin great!we are not prefect but we are in good company no 1 (one) else is perfect either!i know i know!it sucks to know we are all not perfect not even one of us, but life goes on.foniks never werked fer me.(phonics never worked for me).i went to school when phonics was called by another term and i ferget(forgot) wot(what) it was.does it mean if i cant speek(speak) or talk as everyone else think i should i am less of a person?am i gonna be late for something?well its like dis(this) better late at the prully gates than to be in hell on time! :beer: if anyone cant read this i can type it up in 4 other lingos even worst than english :lol: :thumb:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with Burly and Wisconsinmom. Like it or not, research shows the opinion of one person by another person is formed in the first few minutes of speech, appearance and grammar. These immediate perceptions are used extensively in job interviews and performance reviews and have the power to get you hired or promoted. Anyone is welcome to think that their lack of oral and written language skills is not holding them back, or worse yet, think it is amusing. But over the long haul, you are much more likely to get ahead, be able to provide more for your family and set a better example for your own children for the future.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

1. I didn't intend to blow up a storm. It was more just general commentary on a few very poorly written posts one day.

2. I don't mean to call people who have a legitimate problem spelling and writing dumb. People learn differently and different people have different talents.

What I am criticizing are people who have a blatant disregard for intelligence. I don't look for perfect spelling or perfect grammar. I don't write that well myself sometimes. But some people seem to actually think it is cool to write like morons. I think that most people are much smarter than they appear to be in their writing, but how would anyone know? If you want to be affective in life, learn how to use written and verbal communication to your fullest potential.

What I see all to often is people stooping to the lowest denominator in their writing. It is annoying to read and sad to see.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

If fishman fills out his/her job applications, college applications, scholarship applications etc. (in as many languages as you want) the same way that he/she wrote the last post, he/she is wasting his/her time.

You should do it the right way now so that it becomes habit later on.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wut r u talkin bout? Cant u c that I can type good?

All ur complaining isnt helping get better writing on the 'net.

1984 baby!!! SHORTSPEAK!! (Kudos to whover brought that up last time we had this discussion). BIG BRO is WATCHING!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fishman said:


> man o man ! a students nitemare!!! inna forum wit a bunch o teachers.ok ok i can spell if i want and im not 15 years old.you guys really dont know how much we in my area get tormented about how we speak. we get those prim and proper people who dont know thier head from thier a$$ telling us we dont speak the rite way.(right) or we cant speel.(spell) we mite(might) not get it perfect but we git-r-dun(get her done).everyone cant be gud(good)at the same things and and no 2 people are the same thank christ(thank god).can u(you) imagine wot(what)the world would be like if everyone was the same?because i dont werd(word) things perfectly does that mean im(i am)an idiot?we of the spellin(spelling)bee and grammer contest loosers are doin great!we are not prefect but we are in good company no 1 (one) else is perfect either!i know i know!it sucks to know we are all not perfect not even one of us, but life goes on.foniks never werked fer me.(phonics never worked for me).i went to school when phonics was called by another term and i ferget(forgot) wot(what) it was.does it mean if i cant speek(speak) or talk as everyone else think i should i am less of a person?am i gonna be late for something?well its like dis(this) better late at the prully gates than to be in hell on time! :beer: if anyone cant read this i can type it up in 4 other lingos even worst than english :lol: :thumb:


I read the first two lines of the above post and then quit reading. I do the same with work done by my students. If I cannot read it, I file it in the cylinder file (garbage can). Nice work to whoever typed this...your mother must be proud!


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

yo im back and lovin it. ref ol buddy ol pal im way beyond the college and school stuff and i pretty much type the way i want.i was old when jesus was a kid so ive been out of school for a while.dont get me wrong i think one of the toughest jobs in life is teaching and i could never do it. i commend all the teachers out there except a few i had many moons ago.dont get on my case sir ref for not being as smooth a talker or spelling as you are.or do us little people just get under your skin?you know a picture is worth a thousand words. i think ill put up 20 pictures that should give mr ref something to read.if he can stay awake long enough.nice to see your grammer is excelent mr ref i toast you :beer: 
but come the wildreness with me lets see if your gammer will help you there.maybe when you spell out fire in the sand it just might start!and if you scream jump,in the proper grammer, the fish will yell out how high! :wink: or if a bear attacks you, hell ill stand by with my ol 308 and let you talk it to death.we are not all idiots mr ref even if you do think so. i guess what im trying to say is, grammer isnt my strong point but im allowed to have an opion.(which i should have kept to myself)since this forum is for the upper class.ill go back to the lower class forums like a good little servant and leave all you intellegent people alone :wink: but before i go heres a thought for you to ponder. [/quote] a mans ambition is very small to write his name on a bathroom wall.a womans ambition is smaller still to peddle her *** for a dollar bill :withstupid:


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

file 13 is the place i just put yours mr fall feller :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Fishman,

Thanks for responding.

Good luck.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

50% of the people have below average intelligence. This statistical law should explain most of the troublesome aspects of human behavior.


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

good luck to you to sir ref :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gandergrinder said:


> 50% of the people have below average intelligence. This statistical law should explain most of the troublesome aspects of human behavior.


*Obvious guy says "The problem is 95% believe they don't fall below the 50th percentile..." * 

So 45% of the population are blissfully unaware of their condition. 

I'm not implying that of this forum readership, as many in society don't bother to participate in any type of communicative medium. However there are some things to consider....

Forums have a way of seperating the wheat from the chaff... The way you conduct yourself on here goes a long way to how you are perceived. Your ability to effectively communicate will dictate your ultimate success in life, whether that be in a personal, social, or relationship situation.

In any communication at least some of the "meaning" is lost in simple transmission of a message from the sender to the receiver. In many situations a lot of the *true* message is lost and the message that is heard is often _far different _than the one intended. This is most obvious in cross-generational situations where language is an issue. But it is also common among people of the same generation.

The choice of words or language in which a sender encodes a message will influence the quality of communication. Because language is a symbolic representation of a phenomenon, room for interpretation and distortion of the meaning exists.

For those of you on this forum who are younger, you should take heed from from me (someone who is only a few years ahead of you in the rat race of life). Learning how to communicate in the business world is by *FAR* the single most important skill needed for long term success. When you hear the phrase that "college really didn't teach me all that much, and when will I ever use this crap again..", you are somewhat correct. What you fail to understand is that college is a place where you learn to maturely communicate your thoughts, goals, and intentions. Think of the college environment as somewhere you refine your maturity by learning from a multitude of interpersonal interactions.

If you don't leave college having learned these skills, you are doomed to failure, as people in organizations typically spend over 75% of their time in an interpersonal situation; thus it is no surprise to find that at the root of a large number of organizational problems is poor communications. Effective communication is an essential component of organizational success whether it is at the interpersonal, intergroup, intragroup, organizational, or external levels.

Take every opportunity you can to get up and speak in front of a group. Join clubs, give presentations, run for office in your club/school, take a couple speech classes, join Toastmasters. This nugget will be the most the single most important lesson you can ever learn. Write this down and tuck it away for 10 years and come back to read it. You'll see the wisdom.

You would also be wise to practice refining those skills on a forum such as this. Here at least we don't have such an important impact on your future.....

Ryan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Anybody ever watch the Charlie Brown's Christmas Special in Ebonics video link? You'd split your sides.







I can not post it here or Chris would give me the boot :-? Anyway it explians why the kids can not read, write or talk English :wink:

Best was about 7 years ago my sister was working at the community center and a kid about 10 YO asks "What time is it?" She says, "The clock is right there on the wall" and She points to it. Kid stands there for a minute and asks again what time it is, and she gives him a puzzled look. He says "I can not read that clock" My sister goes huh? Turns out he could only read digital time, no one had taught him how to read a clock with minute and hour hands on it for time. And that folks is what the hell is wrong with America. The most basic things are NOT being taught, and the education starts at home long before the kids get to school. Ask a Kindergarten teacher of how many kids are NOT even potty trained yet at age 5! Or that they are supposed to wash their hands after going to the bathroom.  
I'll get off my :soapbox: now.


----------



## Huntcast (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok....... I have sat by silently reading this topic, but now I have to contribute my 2 cents worth.

I learned how to spell and do basic math for one reason....... my mother.
She said, "If you can't spell or add, everyone will think you're stupid."

Now it seems there are some people here who don't care one way or another if people think they are stupid. I think that they DO care, but use that as an excuse for their lack of effort. I mean really folks, do you not know the difference between the words to, too, and two?

And for those who do actually think that it doesn't matter, here is a story for you.

There once was a general named George Patton. I know most of you know who he was. He was that guy who gave a speech in front of a flag for a movie, lol. Actually, he was much more than that!
Patton flunked math and spelling his first year at West Point, and had to repeat the entire year. Unlike most of us, he had a REAL excuse. He had dyslexia, long before anyone knew what that was. He overcame it through extremely hard work. He was so embarrassed (can you guys imagine what having to do a second plebe year would be like?) by flunking, he would spend every waking hour of every day trying to learn to spell. Because he wouldn't give up, he eventually graduated from West Point.

What if he would have had the same attitude some here seem to have? I doubt he would have even tried to make it through a second plebe year. No Army commission for Georgie. What does that have to do with anything, you ask?
Well, first of all, how many thousands of Americans would have died in Bastonge because Patton wasn't there to lead Third Army in the relief effort?
How many more months would the battle for Germany have lasted? Four? Six? How many of our grandfathers would have died in that time? Maybe you wouldn't even be here!
All because Georgie couldn't spell, lol.

I know that being 15 years old means that you already know everything. I was 15 too, lol, but here is something I picked up along the way......
Life is hard enough to get through without people thinking you are STUPID!


----------

